# Flatline Response - Calgary



## Voodoo1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello. This question is for EMT's in the Calgary area. Has anybody received training from or heard about the quality of training from Flatline Response? I haven't started my course yet, and I've heard that SAIT is rotten.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 29, 2010)

How good could a company be if named flatline response?  So everyone's response is to drop dead?  

I have no idea.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 29, 2010)

First, welcome to EMTLife!

I haven't heard of Flatline Response, but here is a google review.


----------



## Voodoo1 (Aug 29, 2010)

MMiz said:


> First, welcome to EMTLife!
> 
> I haven't heard of Flatline Response, but here is a google review.




Thanks *MMiz*. Can anybody tell me why SAIT is so terrible?


----------



## RJ75 (Sep 22, 2010)

Granted, I'm only a student myself in Edmonton, but from what I've heard during my research of a place to start my EMR program, SAIT and NAIT both have horrible "success" rates for passing the ACP exam; one of the students in my EMR class did the NAIT program and failed his ACP exam.


----------



## Outbac1 (Sep 24, 2010)

Do a search on this site for "SAIT". There are lots of threads and discussions that come up.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 24, 2010)

You had best carry lots of atropine


----------



## Voodoo1 (Sep 30, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> You had best carry lots of atropine



Haha 
After a lot of research, I think I've decided to go to AHASTI.


----------



## fortsmithman (Sep 30, 2010)

Voodoo1 said:


> Haha
> After a lot of research, I think I've decided to go to AHASTI.



From what I've heard even though they only have a 2 yr accreditation from CMA they do offer a good program.


----------



## InsidiousStealth (Oct 2, 2010)

Voodoo1 said:


> Haha
> After a lot of research, I think I've decided to go to AHASTI.



You might wanna look up that "What happened to AHASTI" thread in the international EMS forum


----------



## Voodoo1 (Oct 3, 2010)

InsidiousStealth said:


> You might wanna look up that "What happened to AHASTI" thread in the international EMS forum



I did. I've talked with medics that have trained there and got their opinions of AHASTI and talked with some others who have trained with PMA, SAIT and Flatline Response. After all I've heard from the sources, I think that AHASTI is my best bet. But thank you for the reminder of the thread here.


----------



## InsidiousStealth (Oct 3, 2010)

Voodoo1 said:


> I did. I've talked with medics that have trained there and got their opinions of AHASTI and talked with some others who have trained with PMA, SAIT and Flatline Response. After all I've heard from the sources, I think that AHASTI is my best bet. But thank you for the reminder of the thread here.



Yeah I was honestly going to go there too and read what that one guy said and was just like ugh screw it. But i befriended a couple EMT's recently who went there and liked it but said they were super disorganized with their practicum.

You might also want to be aware if you go with places like PMA and AHASTI that you're likely to have to do your practicum really far away because I believe sait takes most if not all the calgary ones. The one EMT I befriended lives in calgary too and she said she had to do her practicum in Boyle which is an hour north of edmonton 6 days on 6 days off which is good but i think she had to get a hotel

Saits on a new design now though its 5 class days on and 5 class days off now. We are also going to start going to blood pressure clinics, and hospitals as an extra one day a week on our weeks off to do vitals and stuff like that on actual patients to get more interactive hands on patient experience which i think is pretty cool


----------



## Voodoo1 (Oct 3, 2010)

I know that I won't be able to do my practicum in Calgary, but I've been told that the better my grades at AHASTI, the better my chances of being stationed close to the city. That works for me. I see that you have EMR listed as your level of training. Where did you go? How did you find the ACP exams?


----------



## Binski (Oct 8, 2010)

*Training at Flatline Response*

I took my EMR and EMT at Flatline and found them very accomodating.  The schedule worked well for me and I was on practicum right after I finished the theory part of the course - no waiting!!  Being a "mature" student, I can safely say that there were times I appreciated the patience of the instructor - not only in answering all my questions, but in the dealing of the "younger and not so mature" individuals in my class.  My advice, go where the schedule fits.  All schools have their problems with disgruntled people and it's usually not the fault of the school but rather the individuals who can't (or won't) take responsibility for their actions or inactions.  Good luck in your hunt.


----------



## InsidiousStealth (Oct 8, 2010)

Voodoo1 said:


> I know that I won't be able to do my practicum in Calgary, but I've been told that the better my grades at AHASTI, the better my chances of being stationed close to the city. That works for me. I see that you have EMR listed as your level of training. Where did you go? How did you find the ACP exams?



I went to Sait for my EMR

ACP isnt too bad at least for the EMR level but you really have to study for it no joke. I passed with a 78 first time trying but I definitely studied a lot for that mark.

Best advice for any ACP exam is to just read the question carefully and dont waste time if youre stuck on it for more then like 20-30 seconds cause every second counts in those exams


----------



## AHASTI (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
I just wanted to add a general comment about practicum spots. Over the last year with changes with Alberta Health Services, practicum placements are with AHS, not always the individual sites. Your practicum placement with any school really could be anywhere, city or rural. Of course there are some sites still on contract, that are placed individually, but again all over the province. You will generally be assigned to a station, but you may move around a little. AHS and other sites let the schools know what and where spots are available and the school works with that. 

Also keep in mind when the class you are taking is likely to go on practicum, is it roughly the same time as another school or two? There are only so many spots available in the province, and the schools, as are the sites, are conscientious not to over work the preceptors.

The end goal from any school is to ensure you get a fair and educational practicum, where ever that may be.

As always, ask lots of questions to the schools to are looking at and others in the field to find one you are comfortable with and will fit your needs.


----------



## aemtgal55 (Oct 8, 2010)

*EMT Course*

I just finished my EMT at Flatline.  I thought it was great I worked through the program there was lots of online study - i learn better that way and I like to study at night.  It was great to study and  to chat with other classmates online.   I had to travel to class so the contact was good.    There was no break between between practicum and school,   went on hopsital 6 days after last class and only had 9 days before staring ambulance  at City of Calgary.   By the way Flatline has 6 year accreditation with CMA like SAIT and PMA.  I would do it again  I wish they had a Paramedic program.

When i did my research they all seemed about the same, it boiled down to the schedule for me since I had to travel and I have a family and kids to think about while going to school this was a good fit for me 

Cant wait for ACP and going to work.  Hope everyone a good experience like me


----------

